# My extended family



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

A few shots of me and the GF's extended fambly  There is another female piggy, Merlot, but I couldnt find a good picture of her. She looks just like Yuengling.

Redstripe and Yuengling. Red is the daddy of our baby piggies









Mama (cabernet) and her babies x2


















Baby girl x2


















The baby boy, he is a cuddler too 










Our pooch x2. Hes a scott american bulldog, about 9 years old.


















One of the girlfriends 3 horses. This one is shea... shes err 8 or 9 years old. I believe the technical term is brown. and cute. But dont tell either of them I said so..


----------



## jamiend97 (Feb 22, 2012)

They're such cute pictures!


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

cute, you should get some fish as well.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Omg I love Cabernet. Her markings are just so perfect imo <3


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

dmuddle said:


> cute, you should get some fish as well.


check my aquariums tab... lol we have 5 tanks.


----------

